# Performance?



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Anybody know the performance of a 1995-1998 Nissan240sx with either RB26DETT orRB25DET motor swap done with motor close to stock.
0-60
0-100
1/4 mile
1 mile
top speed


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

both are fairly rare swaps, especially the RB26, but you might find a couple people... and most of those numbers have VERY specific environment factors i.e. driver, tires, drivetrain, transmission, etc


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

250rwhp would put you into the low 13s with ease. 0-60 is 4.8ish perhaps.

What the hell is the point of putting a stock RB26 or RB25 into a 240?! Why would you run a stock RB26 or 25?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

can you say turbo upgrade?


----------

